# Microsoft Remote Desktop - error code 0x300005f



## larar

I'm trying to log into Microsoft Remote Desktop for the first time in months and I can't get in. I remember the last time I had this error it was a really quick fix, like I just had to click one button or something simple like that. Please help, as I need this for work tomorrow!


----------



## bassfisher6522

Have you tried the new 10 feature called "Quick Assist"? It's like TeamViewer. I like it.


----------



## larar

bassfisher6522 said:


> Have you tried the new 10 feature called "Quick Assist"? It's like TeamViewer. I like it.


How does that work? I have a Mac and I don't have that anywhere


----------



## bassfisher6522

Well, I should have paid attention to your title. I don't think you can RDP from a windows machine to a Mac. You might want to try Teamviewer it's for both windows and mac.


----------



## Couriant

From a Windows Machine to a Mac machine, you will need VNC Viewer. From a Mac to Windows, you can use the Microsoft Remote Desktop Connection in the App Store.

If you are remoting into a machine at work, you should contact your work's IT department for the information on the computer that you are trying to connect to. You most likely will need a VPN connection too.


----------

